# Had to get rid of our Brewster



## catlady6200 (Sep 6, 2012)

Told everyone right from the start of getting chickens that you couldn't have 2 roosters to only 6 chicks, but I didn't know anything. Of course minds changed with Brewster decided to try to kill 2 of the chicks. So, although he is in this picture he no longer lives with us. He might think he got the better deal out of leaving though since he went to live with 12 chicks and is the lone rooster. Leo is sure much happier and all is now calm in the chick pen.









Leo is the one on the right.

















And this is the coop and pen that we build out of mostly scraps around the property.''

And by the way. These are strictly Astrolorps. No mix. Such gentle souls they are.


----------



## tigereyesblue76 (Sep 19, 2012)

All your chickens are beautiful, got Australorps myself such beautiful natures, love the chicken coop.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Very nice !!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

LOVE your coop! I have an australorp too. Such a sweetheart. She's so docile and very head strong!  Lilah is a momma's girl.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

very nice coop. a job well done.


----------

